# Springs here, time to dump the helmet



## gbb (11 Mar 2011)

This is the time of year when i stop wearing a helmet for commuting...light in the mornings, light in the evenings, little or no ice, my reasoning is it's a lot more dangerous in the winter...its time to get the wind in my hair  

Do you do the same ?


----------



## 400bhp (11 Mar 2011)

No, helmet stays on.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2011)

This is the time of year I dump the wooley hat.

I forsee along and emotional thread here


----------



## Moodyman (11 Mar 2011)

Helmets stays on year-round. 

For me, this is when the risk of getting hit increases as drivers become more complacent.

In the dark, they can only see blinking red lights so they usually give more room than they would in daylight. 

Overshoes and balaclava came off this week though.

Full leggings will probably come off mid-April.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Mar 2011)

no helmet all year round....baseball cap and buff does for me on my commute.


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

No helmet, no hair. 365 days a year


----------



## phaedrus (11 Mar 2011)

ianrauk said:


> no helmet all year round....baseball cap and buff does for me on my commute.



Fleece hat for me if it's chilly, otherwise bareheaded.


----------



## Moodyman (11 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> *No helmet, no hair.* 365 days a year



Is this to help with aerodynamics?


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

Moodyman said:


> Is this to help with aerodynamics?



Grade 0 is a style thanks (and does very well at hiding the bald patch



)


----------



## benb (11 Mar 2011)

But if I take my helmet off I'll have nowhere to mount my camera.


----------



## adds21 (11 Mar 2011)

ianrauk said:


> no helmet all year round....baseball cap and buff does for me on my commute.



+1


----------



## Vikeonabike (11 Mar 2011)

Not in a million years, I'd rather drive than ride sans helmet.......Did it once last year, might as well have been cycling naked!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2011)

Vikeonabike said:


> Not in a million years, I'd rather drive than ride sans helmet.......Did it once last year, might as well have been cycling naked!


All those of us who were riding before 1990 must have been bonkers, fancy doing something as dangerous as riding a bike before helmets came out.

God knows how we made it through.


----------



## Browser (11 Mar 2011)

Skull cap comes off from under skid lid, but lid stays on year-round.


----------



## Davidc (11 Mar 2011)

Keep mine on to keep peace with Mrs Dc, except when it's very hot.

Don't always agree with Smokin Joe, but do on this one, especially considering that the roads and drivers were less cycle friendly then. Or was the much greater number of cyclists KSId just down to the lack of helmets in those distant dark days?


----------



## monkeypony (11 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> All those of us who were riding before 1990 must have been bonkers, fancy doing something as dangerous as riding a bike before helmets came out.
> 
> God knows how we made it through.



Indeed, I refuse to wear a seatbelt in a car for the same reasons, and you can get horrible injuries from them in an accident too.  

My lid stays on all year but this morning was the first commute for a fair while without overshoes so it is now oficially spring time! Hooray!


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2011)

monkeypony said:


> Indeed, I refuse to wear a seatbelt in a car for the same reasons, and you can get horrible injuries from them in an accident too.
> 
> My lid stays on all year but *this morning was the first commute for a fair while without overshoes* so it is now oficially spring time! Hooray!


You must be bonkers man






One slip and you'll end up crippled for life.


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

monkeypony said:


> Indeed, I refuse to wear a seatbelt in a car for the same reasons, and you can get horrible injuries from them in an accident too.
> 
> My lid stays on all year but this morning was the first commute for a fair while without overshoes so it is now oficially spring time! Hooray!



I must resist, I must resist


----------



## monkeypony (11 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> You must be bonkers man
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I did end up with cold toes for the last few miles but my excellent bike handling skills prevented any disasters


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Mar 2011)

There is actually a wide variety of data as to where the accidents occur, with no specific consistent month having a greater incidence.

It should be noted that there is no correction for weather and increased numbers of cyclists in the summer. So it could be that the difference is due to a wet August and a splendid October


----------



## Paco de Bango (11 Mar 2011)

I'm surprised it got all the way to page 2 before the shots were fired!


----------



## 2Loose (11 Mar 2011)

I wore shorts for the first time this year today as it was so sunny...goose bumps and frozen legs by the time I got to work. Still a little early for me yet.


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

Paco de Bango said:


> I'm surprised it got all the way to page 2 before the shots were fired!




To be fair Smoking Joe got in first on page 1, post 14


----------



## BSRU (11 Mar 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> There is actually a wide variety of data as to where the accidents occur, with no specific consistent month having a greater incidence.
> 
> It should be noted that there is no correction for weather and increased numbers of cyclists in the summer. So it could be that the difference is due to a wet August and a splendid October



For some reason, May and October are statistically the most dangerous for cyclists, according to the DfT.


----------



## BentMikey (11 Mar 2011)

For those of you wearing helmets against bad drivers, you did check the disclaimer when you bought your helmets, right? Along the lines of "This helmet will not protect against collisions with motor vehicles". 12mph fall against a flat surface is about all you can hope for...


----------



## Paco de Bango (11 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> To be fair Smoking Joe got in first on page 1, post 14




Correct, my mistake. Naughty Smoking Joe bringing the tone of the thread down.

I _still_ wore my wooly hat this morning. does that make me a wus?


----------



## blubb (11 Mar 2011)

No helmet all year long.


----------



## S_t_e_v_e (11 Mar 2011)

I always wear a helmet.  I did downgrade from a beanie to a buff underneath it though. I'm still wearing winter longs, shorts can wait until May..


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

Paco de Bango said:


> I _still_ wore my wooly hat this morning. does that make me a wus?



Yes


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

BentMikey said:


> For those of you wearing helmets against bad drivers, you did check the disclaimer when you bought your helmets, right? Along the lines of "This helmet will not protect against collisions with motor vehicles". 12mph fall against a flat surface is about all you can hope for...



Don't start, this thread is close enough already to the edge of doom.


----------



## format (11 Mar 2011)

It's spring? Someone tell the hail we had in Glasgow yesterday... and the numb hands I had after getting home last night.


----------



## ChrisKH (11 Mar 2011)

BentMikey said:


> For those of you wearing helmets against bad drivers, you did check the disclaimer when you bought your helmets, right? Along the lines of "This helmet will not protect against collisions with motor vehicles". 12mph fall against a flat surface is about all you can hope for...



Come on, someone bring out that "on the road, by the road, surgery" pic of Aperitif to spice things up a bit.  

My lid's staying on as I can't face a messy divorce, living in a bedsit, post divorce car crash relationships, unmemorable one night stands, a drink and occasional drug problem and the inevitable depression.


----------



## numbnuts (11 Mar 2011)

I didn't realize that roads, cars and trucks get softer in the spring and summer


----------



## monkeypony (11 Mar 2011)

ChrisKH said:


> My lid's staying on as I can't face a messy divorce, living in a bedsit, post divorce car crash relationships, unmemorable one night stands, a drink and occasional drug problem and the inevitable depression.



To be fair, at least half of that sounds quite appealing


----------



## martint235 (11 Mar 2011)

I'm considering ditching the helmet. For reasons that deny logic, I wear a helmet for my 10 mile commute but for 100+ mile rides in the middle of the night I just wear a cycling cap. 

If I did ditch the helmet, I would lose the camera mount though..


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2011)

Cycling cap as usual this morning - you'd have to be crazy to cycle bareheaded!


----------



## 4F (11 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Cycling cap as usual this morning - you'd have to be crazy to cycle bareheaded!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (11 Mar 2011)

4F said:


>


----------



## Tynan (11 Mar 2011)

All of my accidents (bar two with peds) took place in broad daylight

In only one, including two somersault over bonnet jobs, did th ehelmet actually touch anything (as far as I know) though


----------



## Fab Foodie (11 Mar 2011)

I've worn a helmet since about 1982 when the first hard-shell types became available at the time I was a student cycle-commuting in London. I've pretty-much stopped wearing one for nearly a year now unless it's very slippy or for club training nights when they're required. I've found that I've enjoyed cycling so much more without one.


----------



## asterix (11 Mar 2011)

Many cyclists round here wear no helmet and the only cyclists I see are the sort who wear full on cycling clothing. Car traffic is very sparse.


----------



## ufkacbln (11 Mar 2011)

S_t_e_v_e said:


> I always wear a helmet.  I did downgrade from a beanie to a buff underneath it though. I'm still wearing winter longs, shorts can wait until May..



Did you cut eyeholes in the longs?


----------



## Paco de Bango (11 Mar 2011)

numbnuts said:


> I didn't realize that roads, cars and trucks get softer in the spring and summer




Re-reading the OP to be fair I don't think there's any implication that the material which roads and vehicles are made up of become malleable during the summer months. (although if it got _really_ hot the asphalt might soften up a bit).

The point that was made was that due to less icy conditions and longer daylight hours the risk of hitting these things becomes low enough for the OP to be happy to ditch the helmet.

Just thought I'd clarify as you sound a bit confused


----------



## corshamjim (11 Mar 2011)

I took off the Carradice helmet cover yesterday, but that was more because it had started looking grubby than any other reason. Much as I know the risks of my rural commute are probably tiny, I'm so used to wearing a helmet now I feel rather undressed without one. Same goes for gloves/mitts .


----------



## goo_mason (11 Mar 2011)

All year round. It's my personal choice - I'm not fussed in the slightest whether anyone else wants to wear a helmet or not.


----------



## Glow worm (11 Mar 2011)

goo_mason said:


> All year round. It's my personal choice - I'm not fussed in the slightest whether anyone else wants to wear a helmet or not.



Yes same here. As someone mentioned above, I'd also face divorce if I didn't wear it! (Though the drink/ drugs/ one night stands thing that could follow sounds OK to me!)


----------



## Trevrev (11 Mar 2011)

goo_mason said:


> All year round. It's my personal choice - I'm not fussed in the slightest whether anyone else wants to wear a helmet or not.




Same as!


----------



## mgarl10024 (11 Mar 2011)

It was warmer today. Considered losing the hat underneath mine this morning.


----------



## gbb (11 Mar 2011)

Paco de Bango said:


> Re-reading the OP to be fair I don't think there's any implication that the material which roads and vehicles are made up of become malleable during the summer months. (although if it got _really_ hot the asphalt might soften up a bit).
> 
> The point that was made was that due to less icy conditions and longer daylight hours the risk of hitting these things becomes low enough for the OP to be happy to ditch the helmet.
> 
> Just thought I'd clarify as you sound a bit confused



Not far off the mark Paco  ...i should have qualified my logic...not that i have to, but helmet discussions inevitably wander off into far flung scenarios..   

A general way of putting it..
1. i dont give a monkeys what anyone else does.
2. I neither condemn nor applaud anyone who wears..or doesnt.
3. I'm 52, have ridden a bike for 40 plus years, never been knocked off, only ever fell off twice (AFAICR)
4. Only worn a helmet for the last 2 years...why did i start, i don't know, just seemed a good idea.
5. I only (generally) wear in the winter, simply on the (perhaps wrong) logic that the probablilty of having an off in ice is greater, and 90% of my riding is done in the dark, where i assume (only assume) there's a greater chance of not being seen.
In simple terms, poor lighting and icy roads are MY logic for wearing. I feel safer...whether i am or not i can't control.
Neither apply right now, hence my abandonment of the helmet.

No hidden agenda, no flag waving anti or pro helmet opinion....just a statement of where i am, and did anyone feel or do the same.
I shoulda known better ...   

Just remembered, i do remember why i started wearing...a guy at work was knocked off one dark night in winter, the cars wheel arch dented his helmet. After that incident, it (like insurance) makes you think the worst, so i went and brought one.


----------



## cyberknight (11 Mar 2011)

Mine stays on all year round.

The issue of courts using not wearing a helmet as contributory negligence in an accident convinced me it is worth it, i might not agree with it but i regard it as a thing i must do like wear reflective s etc 

http://www.cyclistsdefencefund.org....ing-cycle-helmets-and-contributory-negligence

http://www.theinjurylawyers.co.uk/i...17/compensation-failing-to-wear-cycle-helmet/

From the ctc

"However it is still alarming that the Judge concluded that, in general, a cyclist's decision not to wear a helmet may be regarded as "contributory negligence" (i.e. compensation for someone else's negligence should be reduced on the basis that the cyclist was also partly to blame for their own injuries), in cases where the helmet would have made a difference. Moreover, Mr Justice Griffith Williams reached his conclusion without hearing any of the contested evidence over the overall effectiveness of helmets. 

We believe that Mr Justice Griffith Williams was wrong to extend a legal principle - that not wearing a seat-belt could amount to "contributory negligence" - to cyclists not wearing helmets. This particular principle is based on a 1976 ruling by Lord Denning in the case of _Froom v Butcher, _made at a time when seat-belt wearing was widely accepted and the Government intended to legislate to make it compulsory. In contrast, cycle helmet wearing rates remain low (particularly for children) and the Government is still saying it has no such intention pass laws. 

The Judge also referred to the Highway Code's (non-compulsory) advice that cyclists "should" (i.e. not "MUST") wear helmets (rule 59). However, the Highway Code also advises pedestrians to wear bright or fluorescent clothing in poor daylight and reflective materials at night (rule 3), yet a court would be unlikely to reach a finding of "contributory negligence" against an injured pedestrian who hadn't done so."


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Mar 2011)

I wonder if sex forums have the same sort of debate about condoms?


----------



## monkeypony (11 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if sex forums have the same sort of debate about condoms?




I doubt it, its a real struggle to stretch them over your head.....


----------



## Vikeonabike (11 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> All those of us who were riding before 1990 must have been bonkers, fancy doing something as dangerous as riding a bike before helmets came out.
> 
> God knows how we made it through.



True, but it wasn't too long ago that smoking was promoted for it's health benefits!


----------



## recumbentpanda (12 Mar 2011)

Wear my helmet all year round, mostly, but I have come to realise, for a collection of rather odd reasons: 
1. In winter, even a vented helmet is all the hat I need
2. On a bent you need a seriously big sunvisor in fine weather: Helmet provides suitable mount, cap would be too sweaty.
3. It's somewhere to put a front light up high (Bents again!)
4. It makes a handy container for gloves and other trinkets when off the bike.
5. It's pale colour adds to visibility
6. Riding with it hung on the back of the bike entertainingly freaks out families on the cycletrack who are all sweating along in helmets, including full-face ones wobbling on the heads of little kiddies.
7. I think it makes me look butch. (Severe self delusion)
8. Although I don't hold out much hope above the magic 12mph, I do object to tapping my head on things at anything up to that speed. 
9. I am worried about my elbows on the bent, so I wear Bauer skater elbow-pads. Not wearing a helmet as well would spoil the resemblance to a roller derby contestant.


----------



## Holdsworth (12 Mar 2011)

Despite the warmer weather on the horizon I won't be dumping the helmet anytime soon. Regardless of the contested evidence of safety, I think my head will thank me if there is a lump of foam between it and the tarmac!!! 

Without the lid I feel more nervous, just a mental thing I know, I once left home for work without it and crapped myself all the way down Middlewich Road!!!


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2011)

Holdsworth said:


> *Without the lid I feel more nervous*, just a mental thing I know, I once left home for work without it and crapped myself all the way down Middlewich Road!!!



Interesting, I feel more confident without mine which was one of the reasons (after some) experimentation I've mostly ditched mine. It did feel odd the first few times without it, but you soon adjust.


----------



## asterix (12 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if sex forums have the same sort of debate about condoms?



I don't know, why don't you try some research?


----------



## asterix (12 Mar 2011)

..oh and report back!

When I don't wear a helmet I can hear approaching traffic that otherwise is masked by the wind-noise. I prefer to hear traffic and suspect that even when cars are electric it'll still be possible to hear tyre noise.


----------



## the snail (12 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> All those of us who were riding before 1990 must have been bonkers, fancy doing something as dangerous as riding a bike before helmets came out.
> 
> God knows how we made it through.



But we didn't realise how terribly dangerous cycling is. What I don't understand is why people take their helmets off when they're walking or at home, seeing as you're more likely to sustain a head injury then


----------



## DrSquirrel (12 Mar 2011)

I normally wear mine all year around - I feel strange with it.

I was toying with not using it in the bad (silly cold) weather so I could ride slowly with a wooly hat, but basic falls were a higher risk then so I kept it on - also in the dark mornings etc having lights on the helmet etc was a bonus.



I am toying with dropping the helmet for the back road commute in the summer - on the basis that only a handful of cars pass me, and without the helmet I am more likely to hear them coming.


----------



## JDP (12 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if sex forums have the same sort of debate about condoms?






monkeypony said:


> I doubt it, its a real struggle to stretch them over your head.....



I wonder if they protect for impact at over 12 mph?


----------



## totallyfixed (12 Mar 2011)

As per other helmet thread:
http://video.tedxcopenhagen.dk/video/911034/mikael-colville-andersen


----------



## davehann (12 Mar 2011)

i work in OT and have had to deal with toomany head injuries to advocate that anyone rides sans helment.

keep that helment on and keep your higher brain function guys!


----------



## rualexander (12 Mar 2011)

I wear mine all year round, always have done. Each to their own. 
But, I'm going to have to put my studded tyres back on for tomorrow's ride unless there's a rapid thaw overnight, three inches of snow here today.


----------



## Aperitif (13 Mar 2011)

ChrisKH said:


> Come on, someone bring out that "on the road, by the road, surgery" pic of Aperitif to spice things up a bit.
> 
> My lid's staying on as I can't face a messy divorce, living in a bedsit, post divorce car crash relationships, unmemorable one night stands, a drink and occasional drug problem and the inevitable depression.









Here you are Chris! Five or six hours after my helmet saved me from further scabs!










24 hours later, I found a suitable backdrop at the Royal Free to 'soften' my hard good looks.






I crashed. The helmet was helpful in this instance, to avoid further abrasion at least, perhaps more. You choose what to do - simple. I was happy to pay £50 for the Atmos replacement and I still wear it. I know it spoils my posy cycling cap look, but hey! I can still wear one underneath, and get the best of both worlds. It is the second time I have 'written off' a helmet - by direct full-on road impact (the first was outside Ashford Hospital luckily enough!  ) Both times - no damage.
I'll resist posting a 'fully restored' photo as I don't want everyone to be envious...


----------



## Aperitif (13 Mar 2011)

> My lid's staying on as I can't face a messy divorce, living in a bedsit, post divorce car crash relationships, unmemorable one night stands, a drink and occasional drug problem and the inevitable depression.



And Chris - I had my lid on and it still happened to me! 

Still waiting for the one nighters and the drugs... so it's not all bad, should you 'take the plunge' and do a 4F


----------



## BentMikey (13 Mar 2011)

davehann said:


> i work in OT and have had to deal with toomany head injuries to advocate that anyone rides sans helment.
> 
> keep that helment on and keep your higher brain function guys!



Unfortunately cycle helmets are not effective at preventing serious brain injuries. Cuts and scrapes, certainly, but nothing more.


----------



## MarkF (13 Mar 2011)

As a family of 5, with 9 bikes, we don't own a helmet between us to take off this spring.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2011)

davehann said:


> i work in OT and have had to deal with toomany head injuries to advocate that anyone rides sans helment.
> 
> keep that helment on and keep your higher brain function guys!



I would love to see the evidence you base this statement on.

Have you ever broken down the cause of the head injuries you deal with?

The sad fact is that ALL the Cohort studies of head injury admissions show cyclists to be a small minority.

Far more of the patients you treat will be pedestrians, motorists or alcohol induced 

Thornhill et al (2000) classically quote:



> The most common causes of injury were falls (43%) or assaults (34%); alcohol was often involved (61%), and a quarter reported treatment for a previous head injury.



I assume given the large number of alcohol related incidences you will be advocating beer helmets and could not understand anyone undertaking this dangerous activity sans helmet??

Health Care Professionals should be using evidence based practice, not passing off misleading statements and using their professional status to justify such unsubstantiated rubbish


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2011)

May I point out that condoms do prevent head injuries........ explaining an STD is certainly likely to induce a serious head injury!


----------



## kevin_cambs_uk (13 Mar 2011)

Helmet all the way,


a mate on a club run, they had an accident, and the guy fell off in front, and the guy behind him ran straight over his head, only his helmet saved him from having a very big tread mark and the rest !


----------



## Woz! (13 Mar 2011)

Given the facial injuries in that picture, why aren't the pro-helmeters advocating full faced helmets like motorcyclists use?
In fact, as a biker too, I can say that the 'helmets' worm by us cyclists are pathetic excuses for head protection and if it was really a risky persuit we would be following the same protective measures as the motorcyclists (including abrasion protection for the rest of our bodies).

I wouldn't go out on my Vespa without a helmet, but I'm quite happy on my pushbike, because _cycing isn't dangerous_. The only reason I wear a helmet on my cycle commute is because of the above mentioned 'contributary negligence' cases, which I don't agree with but have to acknowledge.

Woz : Cyclist for 35 years, Biker for 25.


----------



## numbnuts (13 Mar 2011)

a helmet is like carrying a first aid kit


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2011)

Woz! said:


> Given the facial injuries in that picture, why aren't the pro-helmeters advocating full faced helmets like motorcyclists use?
> In fact, as a biker too, I can say that the 'helmets' worm by us cyclists are pathetic excuses for head protection and if it was really a risky persuit we would be following the same protective measures as the motorcyclists (including abrasion protection for the rest of our bodies).
> 
> I wouldn't go out on my Vespa without a helmet, but I'm quite happy on my pushbike, because _cycing isn't dangerous_. The only reason I wear a helmet on my cycle commute is because of the above mentioned 'contributary negligence' cases, which I don't agree with but have to acknowledge.
> ...



There is medical advice and evidence to suggest exactly this!

(Bicycle Helmets 1 - Does
the dental profession have a role in promoting their use? Chapman HR,
Curran ALM. British Dental Journal 2004;196(9):555-560.)



> As dentists, we are particularly interested in the face. With current helmets there is a weaker, though noticeable, reduction in the risk of middle third facial injuries. We also have frequent contact with the childhood population. We should therefore be lobbying for improvements in design as well as increased use.






> There is scope for further research into modification of helmet design to improve facial and dental protection.



As Headway are promoting this paper and its conclusions, it is safe to assume that full face helmets are going to come before long.

Facial injuries can be fatal if the airway is compromised and also the disfigurement from minor injuries is a life changing trama for children and especially adolescents.

Surely there can be no argument against full face?


----------



## afl2 (13 Mar 2011)

My work ride takes 4 mins by the back road and no helmet. However other times when riding helmet is a must.I may end up looking a plonker but with family to consider and other road users ability to think about the use of a helmet is a no brianer.


----------



## 4F (13 Mar 2011)

Aperitif said:


> And Chris - I had my lid on and it still happened to me!
> 
> Still waiting for the one nighters and the drugs... so it's not all bad, should you 'take the plunge' and do a 4F



ahem


----------



## 4F (13 Mar 2011)

This thread didn't take long to go the normal way


----------



## Smokin Joe (13 Mar 2011)

[QUOTE 1334163"]
Yep, leave Cuno and BM to their usual ways however I will say the following:

HELMETS SAVE LIVES
[/quote]
As the number of lives lost through head injuries in the 100+ years before helmets came out wouldn't even make a statistic that statement has no foundation.


----------



## BentMikey (13 Mar 2011)

Yeah, that's why Lee wore a helmet balaclava whilst racing me through traffic.


----------



## normskirus (14 Mar 2011)

Hi

Im going to ignore the helmet stuff and instead question the OPs understanding of spring. The MET office may say spring begins on the first of March but they should tell that to the weather Gods north of the border.

Last weeks weather:

Mon: Cold & frosty
Tues: Cold, Clear skies & a bitter strong wind.
Weds: Cold, 2cm of snow here, rained most of the morning
Thursday: Cold & Windy
Friday: Cold
Sat: 2cm of Snow, sleet as the day went on turning to rain in the Afternoon. Cold
Sun: Rain in the morning but brightened up after lunch. Cold. When I went to bed at 11:30pm - it was snowing.

I may start wearing my shorts again when the max day time temperature raises above 10c.

Spring I wish.

Normski


----------



## rugbyluke (14 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> No helmet, no hair. 365 days a year



Same here


----------



## BentMikey (14 Mar 2011)

The season of spring doesn't start till the equinox, so in a week's time. It sure seems like spring already though.


----------



## User169 (14 Mar 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> I assume given the large number of alcohol related incidences you will be advocating beer helmets and could not understand anyone undertaking this dangerous activity sans helmet??


----------



## Ibbots (14 Mar 2011)

The black ice that took me down this morning has other views about Spring being here. Had my helment on as virtually always do - wife works in A&E and none of the counter arguments put forward here would persuade her that it's better to go without any form of head protection. The bloody thing didn't save my shorts, tights, overshoes, arm warmer or drop out though.


----------



## subaqua (14 Mar 2011)

4F said:


> Grade 0 is a style thanks (and does very well at hiding the bald patch
> 
> 
> 
> )




you long haired hippy.

get the sterlings unguarded on it. that hides my bald patch very well.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (14 Mar 2011)

Delftse Post said:


>



Budweiser, Christ, now that is living dangerously!


----------



## subaqua (14 Mar 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Budweiser, Christ, now that is living dangerously!




its barely a beer too.


----------



## Bromptonaut (14 Mar 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> I wonder if sex forums have the same sort of debate about condoms?



I've been working on that analogy as well RR. Something there along lines of I'd wear one while bouncing round in the rough with strangers but no need when following safe routes??


----------



## Smokin Joe (14 Mar 2011)

Bromptonaut said:


> I've been working on that analogy as well RR. Something there along lines of I'd wear one while bouncing round in the rough with strangers but no need when following safe routes??


Or not when I'm riding on my own but always when on a tandem?


----------



## Generationgav (24 Apr 2011)

New here - but was on looking for details on my new bike. I got a new bike because I had an off a couple of weeks ago, driver coming the opposite direction turned right in front of me, I went over his bonnet at 20mph and my head smashed his windscreen in, I didn't feel it but my helmet has quarter of it taken out in a chunk; helmet saved my life! I'm glad I was wearing it and would never go without a helmet before or even more now!


----------



## Mark_Robson (24 Apr 2011)

Generationgav said:


> New here - but was on looking for details on my new bike. I got a new bike because I had an off a couple of weeks ago, driver coming the opposite direction turned right in front of me, I went over his bonnet at 20mph and my head smashed his windscreen in, I didn't feel it but my helmet has quarter of it taken out in a chunk; helmet saved my life! I'm glad I was wearing it and would never go without a helmet before or even more now!


Hi and welcome to the site Gav.
You will be surprised to know that there is an element of cyclists who believe that helmets play no part in cycling. They will tell you that your helmet played no part in saving your life and that if you hadn't been wearing one you may not have been involved in the accident at all, as helmets make cyclists and motorists less cautious. They will try to convince you that helmets offer no protection and that they are purely a placebo to make the more naive cyclist believe that he or she is contributing to their own safety whilst cycling. 

Try doing a forum search on helmets and set aside a couple of weeks to wade through the arguments.


----------



## Generationgav (24 Apr 2011)

I've had similar arguments with other cyclists. The driver was a smidsy and I can't see why no helmet would had made me more visible; I was on a White bike and I'm 6ft 4! Also no helmet wouldnt have made me brake harder. I understand all of the arguments, but wanted to give my opinion. The police, paramedics and ambulance staff said the helmet saved my life; maybe not but i'm sure it saved me from a broken skull!


----------



## Red Light (24 Apr 2011)

[quote ='Mark_Robson' ]

You will be surprised to know that there is an element of cyclists who believe that helmets play no part in cycling. They will tell you that your helmet played no part in saving your life and that if you hadn't been wearing one you may not have been involved in the accident at all, as helmets make cyclists and motorists less cautious. They will try to convince you that helmets offer no protection and that they are purely a placebo to make the more naive cyclist believe that he or she is contributing to their own safety whilst cycling. 

Try doing a forum search on helmets and set aside a couple of weeks to wade through the arguments.[/quote]

Or have a peruse of this figure from the British Medical Journal showing the effect changes in helmet wearing had on cyclists in Ontario. You can see by just how much head injuries fell when cycle helmet use doubled and by how much they increased again when it halved before drawing your own conclusions on how effective they are.


----------



## lit (24 Apr 2011)

> I've had similar arguments with other cyclists



why the need to bother? wear a helmet if you want, I and many others are happier without.


----------



## yello (24 Apr 2011)

ChrisKH said:


> My lid's staying on as I can't face a messy divorce, living in a bedsit, post divorce car crash relationships, unmemorable one night stands, a drink and occasional drug problem and the inevitable depression.



Just for anyone that's interested, you can have that lifestyle and wear a helmet if you want. The two are not mutually exclusive


----------



## dondare (24 Apr 2011)

gbb said:


> This is the time of year when i stop wearing a helmet for commuting...light in the mornings, light in the evenings, little or no ice, my reasoning is it's a lot more dangerous in the winter...its time to get the wind in my hair
> 
> Do you do the same ?



No, because I don't wear one in Winter. 
_*And yet I continue to live!!!!*_


----------



## iZaP (24 Apr 2011)

I don't wear a helmet unless it's necessary


----------



## dondare (24 Apr 2011)

Generationgav said:


> I've had similar arguments with other cyclists. The driver was a smidsy and I can't see why no helmet would had made me more visible; I was on a White bike and I'm 6ft 4! Also no helmet wouldnt have made me brake harder. I understand all of the arguments, but wanted to give my opinion. The police, paramedics and ambulance staff said the helmet saved my life; maybe not but i'm sure it saved me from a broken skull!




There are so many "my helmet saved me" stories that the only possible conclusion is that helmeted cyclists are considerably more accident-prone than non-helmeted ones.


----------



## Mark_Robson (24 Apr 2011)

dondare said:


> There are so many "my helmet saved me" stories that the only possible conclusion is that helmeted cyclists are considerably more accident-prone than non-helmeted ones.


Unless the non-helmeted ones didn't live to tell the tale.


----------



## jig-sore (24 Apr 2011)

fact number 1: my helmet saved my from a nasty smack to the side of the head last year when i went down on mud.

fact number 2: on Friday (very hot weather) my helmet caused me to over heat 50 miles into a ride. i had to take it off and ride without it the rest of the way and soon cooled down after that.

so i agree that helmets are needed, but if they are gonna make you pass out ??? maybe i need a better ventilated one ??


----------



## gb155 (24 Apr 2011)

I love this debate

my (then) 19 stone body, moving at 20 Mph, being hit by a van doing about the same, landed on the back of my head

It took the full force, Maybe I just got lucky, but as my head was fine, I dont see the point in wearing one


*time to sit back and watch the flame war now I guess*


----------



## DrSquirrel (24 Apr 2011)

Well gb155, your type of events is more reliable than others that say "the helmet saved my life".


You know you're not dead (without using a helmet)

vs

They don't know if they would have died... (without using a helmet)


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334163"]
Yep, leave Cuno and BM to their usual ways however I will say the following:

HELMETS SAVE LIVES
[/quote]

SO DOES THE THUDGUARD!


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2011)

not another debate...........

OK Facts...

Only ever felt glad of my helmet on two occasions.... once in an MTB race - tw@tted a low level branch, and the other time was me landing on my head and shoulder in Dec 2008 (which lead to surgery on shoulder) - just so happened to stop the third party being a pain. Oh and I still had a bad head ache for a week, gravel rash of the skull can't be funny - not much flesh. 

TBH I wear my helmet as an air cooling system - always use a skull cap under, that wicks the sweat and my lid evaporates it. I wear glasses too. Works for me.


----------



## dondare (24 Apr 2011)

Mark_Robson said:


> Unless the non-helmeted ones didn't live to tell the tale.




Then there would be a great many more dead cyclists.


----------



## dondare (24 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334191"]
A helmet saved James Cracknells life, according to the Doc, who treated him in the States after his crash.

It really was a case of HELMETS SAVE LIVES

And if anyone has an issue with the above, then by all means go and see if you can fold a sheet of A4 paper in half seven times.


[/quote]

How did the doctor know that? 
He knew that someone who had been wearing a helmet had not died, but that does not mean that he would have died had he not been wearing it.

I know what happened to me, once; the wing mirror of a passing lorry brushed through my hair (which is short) but did not bang my head. Had I been wearing a lid then it would have taken the knock. What would I have thought about that; that the helmet had saved my life?


----------



## DrSquirrel (24 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334196"]
Dunno. Maybe I'm thinking along the lines of that they are a Neurologist and as such know what they are talking about?

Your second pragraph is irrelevant. Carry on though, Match of the Day 2 is on in 43 minutes so I have time to kill - or not if time were wearing a helmet.
[/quote]

Exactly - just a Neurologist, they have no idea regarding the change of physics that a helmet would have.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2011)

JC was hit on the back of his head by a truck's wing mirror. Cycle helmet's aren't designed for that impact, but having 'something there' MAY have saved him. It was a 'million to one' accident though.

The guy was lucky, thank goodness.


----------



## ufkacbln (24 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334191"]
A helmet saved James Cracknells life, according to the Doc, who treated him in the States after his crash.

It really was a case of HELMETS SAVE LIVES

And if anyone has an issue with the above, then by all means go and see if you can fold a sheet of A4 paper in half more then seven times.
[/quote]

So we should take the doctor's word?

If his medical expert advocates helmets we should accept their advice unequivocally and wear helmets?


----------



## DrSquirrel (24 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334202"]

As for the Doctors word - I dunno. But the fact they are an expert on...I'll let you make your own mind up.
[/quote]

Doctors experts on helmets?


NHS taking ideas from the AA?


----------



## frank9755 (24 Apr 2011)

dondare said:


> There are so many "my helmet saved me" stories that the only possible conclusion is that helmeted cyclists are considerably more accident-prone than non-helmeted ones.



I think there is something in that. 

You would expect that ability to control a bike would follow some sort of normal distribution, like other human abilities. Some people do seem to have a lot of crashes. So the right answer isn't necessarily the same for different people.


----------



## fossyant (24 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334200"]
Then in that case I expect and demand to see that now with every helmet sold comes a warning.

Is not designed for impact should you hit the back of your head.
[/quote]

Being serious, my Bell Sweep R and Volt helmets are not designed for this... Both Pro Level helmets - 

They are great for keeping my bonce cool though. and my missus and kids happy.


----------



## dondare (25 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334206"]
Er no. 

Doctors experts on head injuries and *how to treat them*. 

<The author is dismayed at the intellectual level displayed in Commuting nowadays.>
[/quote]

Fixed that for you.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334206"]
Er no. 

Doctors experts on head injuries and what can prevent them. 

<The author is dismayed at the intellectual level displayed in Commuting nowadays.>
[/quote]

So if Dr *John Heyworth* the president of the British Association for Accident and Emergency Medicinewere to imply that helmets were a good thing, should we listen to him?


----------



## BentMikey (25 Apr 2011)

Expecting a neurologist to understand materials science and helmet testing is like expecting a latin professor to know how to fix a car. The most you can hope for is some level of scientific and critical thinking when looking at the studies.


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2011)

BentMikey said:


> Expecting a neurologist to understand materials science and helmet testing is like expecting a latin professor to know how to fix a car. The most you can hope for is some level of scientific and critical thinking when looking at the studies.



Q: What's the difference between a Doctor and God?

A: God knows his limitations


----------



## frank9755 (25 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334211"]
[if] humpty dumpty ... had been wearing a helmet then I think all the Kings horses and men could have put him back together again.
[/quote]

I believe that you do!


----------



## gb155 (25 Apr 2011)

Of course, my comments are flip, I got LUCKY, my point was that a helmet would have done nothing on the day, only cost the van driver more.

When it comes to helmet debates I often say my Livestrong band looked over me that day, as I feel such a comment is up there with "I KNOW without a helmet i'd be dead"

If you get me?

That said, its PERSONAL Choice , wear one if you want, dont if you dont, but dont try and force your ideals on everyone else, I dont wear one, but I would never pass comment on someone who does wear one, however people enjoy saying to me "You should wear a helmet you"

3 Accidents in 3 years, no helmet on any of them, twice was hospitalised !


----------



## BentMikey (25 Apr 2011)

If you'd worn a helmet, you'd have been saved from those 3 crashes. Praise the $GodofHelmetsDeity. #HelmetReligeonistasApplyHere.


----------



## gb155 (25 Apr 2011)

BentMikey said:


> If you'd worn a helmet, you'd have been saved from those 3 crashes. Praise the $GodofHelmetsDeity. #HelmetReligeonistasApplyHere.



If that were true i'd wear 'em

Sadly when I did wear a helmet, for the months after the serious accident, I GENUINELY felt drivers were passing closer, giving up less space and getting closer to my rear wheel etc.

Could have just been paranoid from the accident like

#banVWM&forgethelmets


----------



## gb155 (25 Apr 2011)

Smokin Joe said:


> This is the time of year I dump the wooley hat.
> 
> *I forsee along and emotional thread here*





How did you guess, all that time ago ?


----------



## ufkacbln (25 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334211"]
I don't know. Remember all I'm saying is what I read in the paper a few days ago. No need to get all humpty dumpty on me - needless to say though if he had been wearing a helmet then I think all the Kings horses and men could have put him back together again.
[/quote]

It is simply confusing why you think we need to observe one doctor's opinion in James Cracknell's case but not others?

Either these doctors know what they are talking about and their advice should be heeded, or they don't and they can be ignored

Which one?


----------



## dondare (25 Apr 2011)

What this incident demonstrates yet again is that trucks pose all sorts of dangers to other road users both on account of their size and the inability of the driver to see what he's going to collide with or run over.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334206"]
Er no. 

Doctors experts on head injuries and what can prevent them. 

<The author is dismayed at the intellectual level displayed in Commuting nowadays.>
[/quote]

Point of pedantry here:

Doctors are expert in treating people (at least, one would hope so).

They are not experts in material science, biomechanics or the physics of collisions. Any statement cannot be authoritative. It is opinion, not fact.


----------



## Wobblers (25 Apr 2011)

4F said:


> No helmet, no hair. 365 days a year



Post of the thread!


----------



## Beebo (26 Apr 2011)

In my rush to leave the house this morning I forgot my helmet. I didnt even notice until I was 2 miles into my commute. When I got to work my head was less sweaty.

However I will put the helmet back on tomorrow as wearing a helmet is a trade off with the wife. Her perception is that I am safer with a helmet, and if it stops her worrying then that is one thing less for her to nag about!!!


----------



## Leaway2 (26 Apr 2011)

Always wear one. See left.


----------



## MrHappyCyclist (26 Apr 2011)

I'll be keeping mine, too. See picture, and the first line of my signature text at the bottom.


----------



## abo (26 Apr 2011)

Personally I don't care whether someone wants to wear one or not, other than cycle helmets generally look flipping silly 

My sister has a degree in manufacturing engineering, worked in industry then retrained as a radiographer. She wears a lid while riding and snowboarding, and makes her kids do the same. Thats good enough for me...


----------



## GrumpyGregry (26 Apr 2011)

When mtb'ing off road it is a helmet every time for me rain or shine.

I wear mine, on road, when riding in groups and/or with people whose riding skills are an unknown quantity to me, or when I'm commuting. When riding alone on the road for fun I don't bother with a helmet regardless of the season.

I make no claim that any of the above is rational behavoiour. But then being rational is over rated imo.


----------



## gbb (26 Apr 2011)

Shoulda known better than to start a topic with the word 'helmet' in it...and not expect it to ramble on into a far ranging debate  

I feel a bit like the kid at school who riles everyone up, then gets them fighting...while standing back and letting it all happen  
The ironic thing is...i've decided to keep wearing. My original logic was..i only wore in the winter because of a percieved increased risk (darkness, ice etc etc). But, i got used to wearing it and now started feeling naked without it.
Perhaps when the really hot weather gets here, i may leave it at home for long countryside rides, but for commuting, i think i'm going to keep wearing.

But there again, i may not   ...ah sodit, i'll probably change my mind next week.


----------



## ufkacbln (26 Apr 2011)

abo said:


> My sister has a degree in manufacturing engineering, worked in industry then retrained as a radiographer.



I have never ever met a radiographer who hasn't drifted into the profession.


----------



## gb155 (26 Apr 2011)

gbb said:


> <br />Shoulda known better than to start a topic with the word 'helmet' in it...and not expect it to ramble on into a far ranging debate <img src='http://www.cyclechat.net/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/biggrin.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /> <br />
> <br />
> I feel a bit like the kid at school who riles everyone up, then gets them fighting...while standing back and letting it all happen <img src='http://www.cyclechat.net/public/style_emoticons/<#EMO_DIR#>/RpS_razz.gif' class='bbc_emoticon' alt='' /> <br />
> The ironic thing is...i've decided to keep wearing. My original logic was..i only wore in the winter because of a percieved increased risk (darkness, ice etc etc). But, i got used to wearing it and now started feeling naked without it.<br />
> ...


<br /><br /><br />


Lol wum


----------



## abo (26 Apr 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> I have never ever met a radiographer who hasn't drifted into the profession.



Heh you might be onto something there...


----------



## Jezston (26 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334191"]
A helmet saved James Cracknells life, according to the Doc, who treated him in the States after his crash.

It really was a case of HELMETS SAVE LIVES

And if anyone has an issue with the above, then by all means go and see if you can fold a sheet of A4 paper in half more then seven times.
[/quote]

So why don't you wear one then?

Or are you just on the wind up again?


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2011)

Let's get this right - James Cracknell's survival relies as much on fold back mirror design than his helmet.

Had the mirror when it struck him not folded back, lessening the impact, the injury would have been worse... or fatal


----------



## ufkacbln (27 Apr 2011)

[QUOTE 1334232"]
If not then you can go and busy yourself trying to fold a piece of paper in half more then seven times after complaining to the powers that are about my posting - again.
[/quote]

Why is this so complicated - I have just done it three times, and have 24 pieces of neatly folded paper on my desk.


----------



## GrumpyGregry (27 Apr 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Let's get this right - James Cracknell's survival relies as much on fold back mirror design than his helmet.
> 
> Had the mirror when it struck him not folded back, lessening the impact, the injury would have been worse... or fatal




Serious question; what's the physics of the fold back? How much energy gets dissipated? Having seen the mess he, and his helmet, were in I was not convinced anything much had been minimised or that a fold back was involved.


----------



## stevetailor125 (12 May 2011)

I'm back cycling after 24 year break and there's no way I'm not wearing my hat, I've experienced my head coming into contact with the top of a car door and the edge of its roof, I've had my head put back together and grit picked out so the helmet stays. Just my view I suppose we all ride in different conditions and how ever safe we are its the other drivers etc that may not be, the one that hit me stopped, made eye contact with me then waited till I was a few feet away before turning across my path


----------



## Melonfish (12 May 2011)

i agree with steve here, we all cycle in different conditions. personally my commute is a 5 mile stretch 70% of which are farm lanes with barely any traffic. and only one 1.5 mile stretch is high traffic volume. so generally i'm happy without the helmet. 
should my route have to alter or increase and hit more high volume i would consider the helmet defo.
pete


----------



## Bicycle (12 May 2011)

I don't do the science or the fancy-Dan arguments...

I wear a helmet (mostly) because I spooked myself one wet day and have worn one almost ever since.

I used to much prefer wearing a cotton cap (TdF style) but hate the fact that superstition has taken that pleasure from me.

I also no longer ride whilst wearing my good watch, as I once smashed the glass in an accident....

I used to wear a lucky scarf when riding a motorcycle... and had a ridiculous starting sequence for my motorcycle....

All superstition and I'm beginning to resent the way I am about luck and fate....

I hope to become less superstitious soon, touch wood.


----------



## fossyant (12 May 2011)

OK another view.........

I use my bin lids as a sweat management system.


----------



## vfast1 (14 May 2011)

Hi all. Just joined and saw this topic and thought i'd just add my bit! I have been cycling to work now since the end of Jan and its a 6mile ride. Just recently joined our cycle to work scheme so i'm now the proud owner (well my company is!) of a £600 hybrid. Anyway with regards to wearing a helmet after what happened to me earlier this week i'll be wearing one whenever i get on my bike no matter what sort of terrain or however long the journey. I was cycling from work along a quiet country lane (same route home every day) and hadn't been on the bike for more than 5mins. Surrounded by farmland (i live in N.Wales) along the hedge route there is some temporary metal fencing as there is work being done underground in the area to do with the offshore windfarms that we have. Well basically as i was about to approach said fencing the wind picked up and the fencing blew over straight into me knockng me off my new £600 bike and i hit the ground hard. I mean the timing could not have been better! Its almost as if someone saw me coming and pushed the fence into my path. Anyway luckily for me i hit the grass banking and not the tarmac otherwise im sure i would have been knocked out. After just lying on the ground for a few seconds i checked myself over (actually i was more worried about my new bike!) and i had a few cuts and scrapes and the bridge of my nose was cut with blood dripping down it due to my glasses digging in. I took my helmet off and i had a friction burn on my forehead where my helmet had rubbed against the skin and basically that was it but then looking closely at the helmet it was dented where the metal pole of the fence had struck. God knows what state i would have been in if that pole had struck me if i wasnt wearing a helmet.

So basically i can understand some people saying about how they're careful cyclists and that they've been riding for years without crashing and that the route they ride are country lanes with hardly any traffic so dont see the need to wear a helmet etc etc but at the end of the day how can you control things that you have no control over? Its not you that you need to worry about its the idiot drivers that are out there and the freak events like a fence falling into your path that you cant control. Accidents do happen people whether you're in control or not!


Safe riding all.

MAT


----------



## Downward (14 May 2011)

I have for the short journey via the Cycle Route (No traffic) but on the Road I'll put the helmet on.


----------



## sadjack (14 May 2011)

vfast1 said:


> Hi all. Just joined and saw this topic and thought i'd just add my bit! I have been cycling to work now since the end of Jan and its a 6mile ride. Just recently joined our cycle to work scheme so i'm now the proud owner (well my company is!) of a £600 hybrid. Anyway with regards to wearing a helmet after what happened to me earlier this week i'll be wearing one whenever i get on my bike no matter what sort of terrain or however long the journey. I was cycling from work along a quiet country lane (same route home every day) and hadn't been on the bike for more than 5mins. Surrounded by farmland (i live in N.Wales) along the hedge route there is some temporary metal fencing as there is work being done underground in the area to do with the offshore windfarms that we have. Well basically as i was about to approach said fencing the wind picked up and the fencing blew over straight into me knockng me off my new £600 bike and i hit the ground hard. I mean the timing could not have been better! Its almost as if someone saw me coming and pushed the fence into my path. Anyway luckily for me i hit the grass banking and not the tarmac otherwise im sure i would have been knocked out. After just lying on the ground for a few seconds i checked myself over (actually i was more worried about my new bike!) and i had a few cuts and scrapes and the bridge of my nose was cut with blood dripping down it due to my glasses digging in. I took my helmet off and i had a friction burn on my forehead where my helmet had rubbed against the skin and basically that was it but then looking closely at the helmet it was dented where the metal pole of the fence had struck. God knows what state i would have been in if that pole had struck me if i wasnt wearing a helmet.
> 
> So basically i can understand some people saying about how they're careful cyclists and that they've been riding for years without crashing and that the route they ride are country lanes with hardly any traffic so dont see the need to wear a helmet etc etc but at the end of the day how can you control things that you have no control over? Its not you that you need to worry about its the idiot drivers that are out there and the freak events like a fence falling into your path that you cant control. Accidents do happen people whether you're in control or not!
> 
> ...




If you had been walking past would you have been wearing a helmet? This could easily happened to someone walking could it not? What you describe does not seem just a cycling issue.

Its all about perceived risks and you make your own mind up whether to wear a helmet or not.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 May 2011)

> * Maesycymmer walker, 64, injured in ravine plunge *
> A WALKER suffered a head injury after plunging down a ravine in the Valleys, emergency crews said yesterday.
> 
> The 64-year-old man from Maesycwmmer, Mid Glamorgan, fell more than 8m (26ft) in the accident on a path on the Rhigos mountain on Sunday, which happened in front of his horrified wife.
> ...



*Mountain Rescue Committee for Scotland report on Scottish Mountain Rescues from 1964 to 1993 showed that the majority of walkers who suffered fatal head injuries were nor wearing helmets!*

So basically i can understand some people saying about how they're careful walkers and that they've been walking for years without falling and that the route they walk are country lanes with hardly any danger so don't see the need to wear a helmet etc etc but at the end of the day how can you control things that you have no control over? Its not you that you need to worry about its the other walkers that are out there and the freak events like a fence falling into your path that you cant control. Accidents do happen people whether you're in control or not!

How can walkers possibly not wear helmets?


----------



## Red Light (14 May 2011)

vfast1 said:


> God knows what state i would have been in if that pole had struck me if i wasnt wearing a helmet.



Almost certainly fine. There are about three times as many people riding around without helmets as with with presumably the same sorts of accidents happening to them as helmeted cyclists. Yet there are not vast numbers of deaths and serious injuries amongst them which indicates most of the accidents where cyclist thought their helmet saved them it didn't.

But you make an excellent case for wearing a helmet whenever you are out and about be it on a bicycle or on foot. There seems to be nothing other than coincidence about you being on the bike at the time. You could equally well have been on foot and had the pole hit your head. But if you feel you are at serious risk of what was obviously a rare freak accident, then its your decision how you protect yourself from it happening again.


----------



## Red Light (14 May 2011)

Downward said:


> I have for the short journey via the Cycle Route (No traffic) but on the Road I'll put the helmet on.



Which is a curious logic given that helmets are designed to protect against the sorts of fall you might have on a no-traffic cycle route but absolutely not designed to cope with being hit by motor vehicles which is way beyond their designed capability.


----------



## stowie (14 May 2011)

Red Light said:


> Which is a curious logic given that helmets are designed to protect against the sorts of fall you might have on a no-traffic cycle route but absolutely not designed to cope with being hit by motor vehicles which is way beyond their designed capability.



Logic rarely has any look-in when us humans are assessing risk. I will not bother with a helmet when cycling locally (shopping etc.) but will use one if going on a longer journey. I _know _there is very little logic with this approach, but do it all the same!


----------



## Downward (21 May 2011)

Red Light said:


> Which is a curious logic given that helmets are designed to protect against the sorts of fall you might have on a no-traffic cycle route but absolutely not designed to cope with being hit by motor vehicles which is way beyond their designed capability.



Cycle path with grass verges either side v road with tarmac either side. If i do come of it'll be going about 10mph and on the folder it's a lot easier to dismount if any problems.

If I am clipped in on the Roadie or Hybrid on roads with traffic going past I don't have as much control.


----------



## zigzag (24 May 2011)

my colleague came limping to work today, hit a big hole and went over the bars going downhill at about 20mph. injured knee, hip, palms, bruised thigh. no head injuries and he wasn't wearing a helmet. lucky?


----------



## Jezston (24 May 2011)

Sounds like he was pretty unlucky, hitting a big hole and hurting himself.


----------



## J4CKO (24 May 2011)

All year for me, having when younger came off and left a fair chunk of scalp on the (rough) tarmac and had concussion I prefer to wear one, realise it isnt the be all and end all in terms of safety, that would be some huge off roader but I think the helmet does protect against brain injury. A child at my kids school died hitting a kern when he fell off his bike, report said he would probably had survived had he been wearing a helmet.

Up to the individual, as it shoul stay.


----------



## ManiaMuse (24 May 2011)

I reckon it's more dangerous in the summer so my helmet stays on.

Better weather and more cyclists around, means I'm more likely to cycle like a nutter and try to break my record on the way to work while racing every other cyclist.

I don't see my helmet as offering me much protection if someone hits me, more in the case of running into the back of a car or having some stupid fall while going round a corner or hitting a pothole or something.


----------

